# My new hay hauler



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Got this from my brothers father in law. Gave $3500. 400 hp Cummins and 12 speed roadranger. No questions to ask about it, just wanted to brag a little as I'm pretty proud of it honestly.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Isn't that a little new for you?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope. 1985 model year.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

She looks nice. And a tad bit more efficient to haul 38 at a time. How many had you been hauling?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Been putting 14 on the gooseneck trailer(not legally mind you) or 320 small squares. I hope to double that when I find a trailer in my price range. Know of any flatbeds for sale up there?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't say I have been paying attention to anything like that. Looks like a nice rig for the job.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice tractor stack....congratulations and you have reason to be proud.

Regards, Mike


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

stack em up said:


> I hope to double that when I find a trailer in my price range. Know of any flatbeds for sale up there?


 Isn't that like putting the cart before the horse.  Just yanking your chain. No not really.

Congratulations, it is a nice rig, well half a rig. Anyhow stack em up and hall'em


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

AndyL said:


> Isn't that like putting the cart before the horse.  Just yanking your chain. No not really.
> Congratulations, it is a nice rig, well half a rig. Anyhow stack em up and hall'em


No, in our neck of the woods, buying the trailer would be getting the cart before the horse. This is my horse.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice buy....


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks good! Even has the blinky already! You will want to haul hay now. Does it have ac?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking road tractor. It sure is going to take a strain off of pulling with something smaller.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

MT hayer said:


> Looks good! Even has the blinky already! You will want to haul hay now. Does it have ac?


Yeah, that 2/65 AC. 2 windows down, 65 miles an hour...


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

A real truck. Cant go wrong


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Yeah, that 2/65 AC. 2 windows down, 65 miles an hour...


I'm bettin it's a 2.5/65......once a/c became prevalent, vent windows went outta vogue.....I love my vent windows, wish they hadn't gone away....like so many other things, not including 8-track tapes


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just bought this one last week has a 475 cat


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I love my vent windows, wish they hadn't gone away....like so many other things, not including 8-track tapes


Dawg....you ain't smokin again are you? :angry:

Regards, Mike


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Sweet deal!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome road tractor. Love it!
That big Allis in the background yours, too?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Dawg....you ain't smokin again are you? :angry:
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nope....over a year now, never again, perhaps the stupidest thing I've ever done pickin em up in the first place....

But.....they were great for smokers as well


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm kinda in the market for a truck like that. Hard to find something that cheap with a big cube motor and a jake which are big on my requirements list.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmd said:


> I'm kinda in the market for a truck like that. Hard to find something that cheap with a big cube motor and a jake which are big on my requirements list.


Yup, I can't wait to get to the time when I can get one, too. I logged millions of miles driving big rigs, I have the licensing and the training. 
Just need to be a "big timer" before I can justify owning.
Love a Western Star with an N14.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Awesome road tractor. Love it!
> That big Allis in the background yours, too?


Yes it is. That's my 1981 AC 7580. Bought it with a bad engine for $5500, overhauled it and runs like a champ. Pulls a field cultivator in the spring and a Tebben ripper in the fall. Packs silage in the meantime.
I'd like to find a Grouser silage blade for it but have a hard time finding one either too spendy or too beat to crap.

We have 18 tractors amongst the farm, only 4 are not of AGCO descent. We are pretty color blind here, and it doesn't help I work at an AGCO dealer...


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is my new rig


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Stuckey1 said:


> This is my new rig


And my inferiority complex kicks in once again...


----------

